# American gardens on UK tv



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Starting tonight a three part series on our BBC television, UKs Monty Don he of gardeners world, tonight begins his journey in a prairie, the original American flowering wilderness. I recon I'm going to like this series.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Good first program, community garden in the Bronx, Central Park, Du Pont in Chicago. And lots more, only the odd house and lawn footage I'm hoping for more lawns next week. :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrSKBa-Pe9M


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfnpPs4A7DA


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNbfSZdOM8


----------

